# LED light question.



## Blenderdrvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Greetings all, I have a question regarding LED lights in passenger cars. I purchased these lights http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-pcs-5mm-mini-LED-bulbs-wired-Yellow-light-12V-DC-/200944905639?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec93feda7 to install in two Bachmann Silver Series Amfleet cars. I have five cars all were all purchased new off several different ebay auctions and one purchase off of Hobbylinc.com, three came with LED light strips installed and two came with just two incandescent bulbs installed. I have installed three of these LED's in each of the two non-LED cars, all wired the same. 

I have learned from reading different threads in this forum that they are polarity specific, all three LED's in each of the two cars work very well in one direction and as to be expected, they do not work when the train is reversed to the opposite direction. This does not bother me at all, which leads to my question, if I reverse the train's direction and run these cars the opposite direction which is backwards/reversed polarity of the LED's, will this damage or burn out the LED's? These cars are only run on a shelf layout in my son's room that is suspended 13 inches below the ceiling. If doing this damages the LED's, I can always just run them in one direction, not the end of the world... I just like to change the direction the the engine's go after a little use with out having to also change the cars around...

Thanks in advance I am looking forward to reading your replies.

Todd the Blenderdriver


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not good for the LED's to have excessive reverse voltage.

If you add a bridge rectifier from the track power to the LED's, it'll keep them on all the time in either direction and eliminate the issue of reverse voltage.


----------



## Blenderdrvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Sir for the quick reply, sounds like more work than is needed for what it's being used for. Out of good old fashioned laziness (which by the way, I am very good at), I shall just keep them pointed in the right direction. Maybe one day, when I win the powerball and have excess time and money on my hands, I shall install a rectifier. Wonder how long shipping will take to my new home in Bora Bora.... 

Thanks again, I appreciate the help.

Todd the Blenderdriver.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Blenderdrvr said:


> Thank you Sir for the quick reply, sounds like more work than is needed for what it's being used for. Out of good old fashioned laziness (which by the way, I am very good at), I shall just keep them pointed in the right direction. Maybe one day, when I win the powerball and have excess time and money on my hands, I shall install a rectifier. Wonder how long shipping will take to my new home in Bora Bora....
> 
> Thanks again, I appreciate the help.
> 
> Todd the Blenderdriver.


Actually you can get a full wave bridge rectifier for less than $2.00. All you have to do is hook the inputs to any power source (doesn't matter if it is "+" or "-" D.C. or A.C.) and the "+" side of the LED to the "+" side of the bridge rectifier and the "-" side of the LED to the "-" side of the bridge rectifier.
Your lights will now light when traveling in both directions.

K


----------



## Blenderdrvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Two bucks, that is pretty cheap, will have to check into that. Question, would I need one rectifier per light or could I run three lights off one?? Thanks for the added info, it's much appreciated.

Todd the Blenderdriver


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Blenderdrvr said:


> Two bucks, that is pretty cheap, will have to check into that. Question, would I need one rectifier per light or could I run three lights off one?? Thanks for the added info, it's much appreciated.
> 
> Todd the Blenderdriver


One rectifier per car should do it.

K


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, for LED's, you can have the bridge rectifiers for a lot less than $2.

Here are some small ones that might be nice for size.

12pcs BRIDGE RECTIFIER 1A/200V DF02S

If you just want cheap, you can't beat this.

20pcs DB107 DB-107 1A 700V Bridge Rectifier

Or a quick source, the DF02MDI-ND from Digikey


----------



## Blenderdrvr (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome, you guys are great. I'll check those out. Thanks again.


----------

